
Apple to undercut popular law-enforcement tool for cracking iPhones - AppleseedJenny
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-iphone-cracking/apple-to-undercut-popular-law-enforcement-tool-for-cracking-iphones-idUSKBN1J92ZY
======
blackflame7000
As they should. That pesky 4th Amendment keeps making officers jobs a bit
tougher for the freedom of us all from undue persecution. At some point, we
have to accept that we cannot prevent bad things from happening in a society
where people are free to choose to do bad things. Luckily, the vast majority
of our species are good people.

